# Broke the SC Lemon Shark Record



## OUTCAST (Jul 24, 2010)

Had a 4hr shark charter Thursday night and we hit a good one. A dentist from Illinois said "If you can get me a tiger shark, you will have an awfully large tip". The ocean was too rough to venture out past the breakers to my tiger spot, so I took them to my Lemon shark hole where we've been hammering Lemons in the 200-300 range with an occasional Tiger or Hammer. We missed the first shark, but hooked the 2nd one. It fought like a regular 200lb lemon, a good run, but nothing unreal. Got it boatside and i was surprised, I knew it was a record when I saw it. My guess was well over 300, but wasnt sure if it would break 400. After a few phone calls and blown discs in my back...we got it half way in the boat to tow it in. I dropped the hammer on the way in hoping that we might be able to release it after it was weighed. Turned out to weigh 380 pounds, 10 feet long, and unofficially the new SC state lemon record. My second state record! Life is great!


----------



## sea trout (Jul 24, 2010)

very impressive! congradulations!!
hope yer back gets better!


----------



## new blood (Jul 25, 2010)

*Congrats Chip!!*

I knew it was going to happen sooner or later. Hopefully your charter was happy with a record lemon even though he didn't get his tiger. I'm pretty sure he'll be back out with you again in the future.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks, Sea trout! Pulling in that %&$#@ anchor 3 or 4 times a day doesnt help. 

New Blood,
yeah, he was thrilled. He even said he wanted me to get in touch with a taxidermist to have it put on the wall. He's addicted for life.


----------



## runswithbeer (Jul 26, 2010)

this was caught in Port Royal Sound....  i for one am glad its outta the water


----------



## oldenred (Jul 26, 2010)

runswithbeer said:


> this was caught in Port Royal Sound....  i for one am glad its outta the water



lemons are a non aggressive shark. they don't bother people


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 26, 2010)

congrats, thats a nice one!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 27, 2010)

OUTCAST said:


> Thanks, Sea trout! Pulling in that %&$#@ anchor 3 or 4 times a day doesnt help.
> 
> New Blood,
> yeah, he was thrilled. He even said he wanted me to get in touch with a taxidermist to have it put on the wall. He's addicted for life.



Amazing Shark!!  Well done and Congrats on the record!!!  

On the anchor thing, I recently started using this Orange ball  that floats the anchor to the top .  makes a huge difference.  Since I am not a charter Cpt Ihad always just made the guys I fish with pull it up but occasionally have had to do it myself when fishing alone or for some reason my fishing partner couldn't.  After I used that Anchor ball I was like why didnt I do it sooner? Ever tried one of those? 

Rob 

http://fryingpantower.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=17


----------



## MissionMagnet (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats on the record and success! And I will second the above about the anchor ball, that thing is a *******g life saver!


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I've tried the anchor ball thing a few times, and still try it when the tide is smoking. It seems to have 2 downfalls; its kind of time consuming when you have to get the ball out, dig the shackle and loop out, then give the boat a little gas to get enough line in so I can use the side cleat to retie and pull forward. By the time I run the boat a quarter mile forward and pop the anchor, I could have already had the anchor up. The other thing I dont like is that I bend a few anchors from time to time running that system. Maybe I need a refresher class in it, maybe I'll give it a shot tomorrow....regardless, thanks for the tip.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 27, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow what a fish!! Congrads


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys,
Its been a good time the last few days...also looking forward to putting those jaws on the wall.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 29, 2010)

Just curious, whats a lemon shark sandwich taste like?LOL......


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 29, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Just curious, whats a lemon shark sandwich taste like?LOL......



Tasted like a mix of bald eagle and baby seal....with just a hint of manatee.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 30, 2010)

OUTCAST said:


> Tasted like a mix of bald eagle and baby seal....with just a hint of manatee.



LOL....I had a buddy of mine butcher a 200 pounder and kept all the meat, that was a few years ago, he is still eating off that fish. If that were the only fish I could eat I just would not eat fish anymore. Made an impressive gut pile though.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 31, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> LOL....I had a buddy of mine butcher a 200 pounder and kept all the meat, that was a few years ago, he is still eating off that fish. If that were the only fish I could eat I just would not eat fish anymore. Made an impressive gut pile though.



HA!! The liver alone is as big as a person.

I tried eating one a few years ago....I accidently ate half my napkin and couldnt even tell the difference. Definitely not the tastiest sea creature.


----------

